# My baby girl!



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Here's some pictures from us new kids on the block! This is my little baby girl Roxy when my fiance and I first got her! She was so happy to be in a clean, bright stall!


----------



## dashygirl (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh my gosh, how precious is she!!!


----------



## Mercury (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow! Didn't take her too long to settle in did it! Beautiful horse!


----------



## OhSnapItsRoxy (Nov 20, 2006)

Haha, thanks! She actually comes across as very ferocious, but as you can see from the pictures she's just a big mush!


----------



## Kiki (Feb 7, 2007)

Awwwww she's soooooo cute


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

aww very sweet little thing! what is she and how old?


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

One word: CUTIE


----------



## mlkarel2010 (Jan 27, 2008)

Soo adorable and what a personality!!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

What a cute looking mare. Congrats!


----------



## alucard (Dec 8, 2006)

OMG!! So cute! I love the expression on her face!


----------

